# Arrow wobble



## Ursus Arctos (Dec 7, 2006)

I had been dealing with that as well and fixed it when I corrected the lean on my idler wheel.


----------



## SweetShot7 (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks Ursus.. Im not sure what the idler wheel is but I'll look into it. Guess you and I are the only bow shooters that have had this problem lol


----------



## rutcrzy98 (Apr 4, 2011)

you might check for fletch contact with somthing on bow ie:cables,riser etc.


----------



## Strodav (Apr 25, 2012)

I've never heard of too lite an arrow causing wobble, but you do want to stay at or above 5 gr / lb, i.e., for a 62# draw the arrow should be 310 gr. Probably a contact or tuning problem as others have mentioned. Have you tried paper tuning? How does the pattern look?


----------



## vastomper (Sep 25, 2007)

Sounds like a tuning issue. Nocking point possibility. 

over priced walkie talkie


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

Arrow may be wobbling or maybe not. If you're using high contrast fletch with agressive helical you may percieve wobble when it's really your brain seeing that high contrast cock fletch spinning. Try it thru paper and find out for sure.


----------



## milsy (Jun 9, 2010)

Had the same problem, all due to contact issues in the end ukey:. Easy fix though. Good luck


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

There are lots and lots of likely culprits

- arrow contact with something on the bow.
- To light of spine
- To heavy of a spine
- poor release
- miss aligned arrow rest
- torquing your hand on release
- ...

The systematic aproach to chasing down the cause or causes is best described in the Easton's tuning guide I recommend it to anyone who is relatively new to the tuning process
Print it out and reference it as you shoot it's a great resource.
http://www.eastonarchery.com/img/downloads/software/tuning_guide.pdf


----------



## kiwibowpro (Apr 24, 2003)

Sounds more likely that your arrows are underspined !


----------

